# Victorian Mallee Nov 2013



## PythonOwner25 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey all, headed up to the Mallee over Cup weekend with a few mates to see what we could find. We started off at Little Desert, then moved up through Big Desert, and across to Hattah - Kulkyne National Park. Here is some of what we found. Enjoy the photos!




Banjo Frog (Lymnodynastes dumerilii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Central Bearded Dragon (Pogona vitticeps) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Painted Dragon (Ctenophorus pictus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mallee Military Dragon (Ctenophorus fordi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Common Scaly-foot (Pygopus lepidopodus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Prong-snouted Blind Snake (Ramphotyphlops bituberculatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Dark-spined Blind Snake (Ramphotyphlops bicolor) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Southern Spiny-tailed gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Southern Spiny-tailed gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Beaded gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Stone Gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mitchell's Short-tailed Snake (Parasuta nigriceps) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Common Scaly-foot (Pygopus lepidopodus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Bandy Bandy (Vermicella annulata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Bandy Bandy (Vermicella annulata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Tree Dtella (Gehyra variegata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Lace Monitor (Varanus varius) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mallee Military Dragon (Ctenophorus fordi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Murray Striped Skink (Ctenotus brachyonyx) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Strap-snouted Brown Snake (Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Strap-snouted Brown Snake (Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Desert Skink (Liopholis inornata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Beaded gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mitchell's Cockroach (Polyzosteria mitchelli) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Tarantula by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice photos but the bearded dragon is actually a Pogona barbata.


----------



## Vikingtimbo (Nov 9, 2013)

Great stuff Matt, looks like another rewarding trip! The Brown Snake is my personal favourite.


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 9, 2013)

Rocket said:


> Nice photos but the bearded dragon is actually a Pogona barbata.



They ARE nice photos and it certainly looks like a barbata


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 9, 2013)

Amazing pics and thank you for sharing 

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Nov 9, 2013)

Vikingtimbo said:


> Great stuff Matt, looks like another rewarding trip! The Brown Snake is my personal favourite.


 Cheers mate, was a great trip! And yeah the aspid was awesome!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 9, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 9, 2013)

Great work, I work down at Hattah all the time and have not seen hardly any of those species.


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh yeah, and the bandy bandy is a really good find. Apparently they're very uncommon in the Vic Mallee. Well done! Find any Rhynchoedura down there?


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Nephrurus said:


> Oh yeah, and the bandy bandy is a really good find. Apparently they're very uncommon in the Vic Mallee. Well done! Find any Rhynchoedura down there?



it was a great find! ... im still buzzing from finding it! .. i was about to take a leak and found it! .. when i called matt over i think the eastern half of australia heard us scream !
haha woah rhynchoedura, calm down! .. theyre found a bit more east of where we went... But seeing the all the uncommon stuff we cleaned up on this trip theyll be our next target!


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 10, 2013)

Matt, do you capture them and take them somewhere to be photographed? The pics look mostly too perfect to be taken as they just wonder by and you find them sitting there. The Lace Monitor one is only one that looks like a normal photo.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Nov 10, 2013)

gregcranston said:


> Great work, I work down at Hattah all the time and have not seen hardly any of those species.


 Greg, half these species found us! We just had the perfect weather conditions I guess....

- - - Updated - - -



gregcranston said:


> Matt, do you capture them and take them somewhere to be photographed? The pics look mostly too perfect to be taken as they just wonder by and you find them sitting there. The Lace Monitor one is only one that looks like a normal photo.


 Nah Greg we usually photograph the animal in the same area as where it was found I don't like taking any animal out of its home. And if they are taken somewhere to be photographed (due to bad weather conditions or billions of flying insects swarming you which makes photography impossible), they are ALWAYS released exactly in the spot we found them.


----------



## slide (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like a great trip. Love the pics


----------



## Dendrobates (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd be too embarrassed to admit that Nick was a mate...
I don't think a lot of people realise the effort that goes into taking photos like this, let alone finding the animals. It's a lot of hard work, time and dedication. 
I like the aspid, obviously


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Nov 10, 2013)

aspidorhyncha said:


> I'd be too embarrassed to admit that Nick was a mate...
> I don't think a lot of people realise the effort that goes into taking photos like this, let alone finding the animals. It's a lot of hard work, time and dedication.
> I like the aspid, obviously


Haha thanks mate! And yeah I loved the aspid, so awesome! Nick isn't my mate at all! I just found the kid wandering aimlessly through the bush...


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 10, 2013)

PythonOwner25 said:


> Haha thanks mate! And yeah I loved the aspid, so awesome! Nick isn't my mate at all! I just found the kid wandering aimlessly through the bush...



looking for roaches is not aimless
both you matts are just jealous
and without me you wouldnt have bandy bandy


----------



## Dendrobates (Nov 10, 2013)

PythonOwner25 said:


> Nick isn't my mate at all! I just found the kid wandering aimlessly through the bush...



I would have left him there.


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 10, 2013)

I didn't suggest you take them away from their home, just thought you might temporarily take them 50m back to your car to take the photos in a better set up. The quality is amazing!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 10, 2013)

gregcranston said:


> I didn't suggest you take them away from their home, just thought you might temporarily take them 50m back to your car to take the photos in a better set up. The quality is amazing!


the habitat is so good all over hattah that isnt even needed!


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 10, 2013)

Fantastic photos and finds! You guys did very well.

Regards,
David


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Nov 11, 2013)

gregcranston said:


> I didn't suggest you take them away from their home, just thought you might temporarily take them 50m back to your car to take the photos in a better set up. The quality is amazing!



Thanks Greg! Appreciate it.

- - - Updated - - -



moloch05 said:


> Fantastic photos and finds! You guys did very well.
> 
> Regards,
> David


 Thanks David!


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Nov 11, 2013)

sick photos guys! I always like looking at them


----------

